# Website Conversions



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanted to share my a couple of new tools I am using to increase my response rates from my websites. One is live video chat (like skype on my website)  http://livevideowebchat.com/

Another is a script that pops up automaticaly and plays an informative video and has the contact info in the lightbox. I am definitely noticing a couple more leads a month coming from my site i have it on now. I might be putting it on another. It is a bit aggressive but conversions are a big part of succeeding with your websites/blogs.

Fill out the contact form if you would like more info on the form on this site Seattle House Painting just write form info in the comments field.

Seattle Remodeling


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I wouldn't want to live video chat with a tradesman I was looking up. Kinda creepy actually. 


"we're waiting for you" ... :whistling2:


Won't find me doing that anyhow :no:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

JT I do like that pop up video and form. I could see me using it for a custom landing page. IDK about $200 up front plus $30 a month thou.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rcon said:


> I wouldn't want to live video chat with a tradesman I was looking up. Kinda creepy actually.
> 
> 
> "we're waiting for you" ... :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

I do not "wait around " I use it as my own skype. As far as 30 dollars a month I guess it comes down to how valuable leads coming from your site are. Everyone has to do their own ROI.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I like it as a prescreen. 
"Nope, you don't look like a good fit." Click


----------

